# how many bags of ada soil do i need?



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

how many bags of ada soil do i need in 20 gallon tank to lower the ph only for crs shrimps?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

One bag of ADA fits a 15G. If you don't mind a slightly shallow gravel, you can just use 1 ADA bag for a 20G.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

camboy....read my Fluval Stratum substrate post. I think this substrate is cheaper all round than ADA.


----------



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

hey bro, one bag of ADA gives me 2.5 inches in my standard 20 gallon. 
I think it is quite enough, my ph is around 6.6.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

A 9lb bag of ada is only $45. If it's close to the fluval sub I'd rather go with ada.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

so which is cheaper?ada or statum?


----------

